# 3020 won’t turn over



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

Hello! My jd 3020 Diesel tractor won’t turn over. Brand new batteries (I checked to make sure they’re good) cleaned all the terminals. The push button won’t do a thing. Tried to jump the starter, nothing until I beat on the starter a bit then got a little sound for a second. Then nothing, beat on it a bit and a little something again then nothing. Lights working, any ideas? Bad starter? Any trick to tell if I need new wires that go to the battery (don’t know what they’re called) and already replaced the battery terminals.. just not the big wires that go to the terminals. But I cleaned them Really well with wire brush. Any tips would be much appreciated. It’s the second John Deere ( the other is a 40/10I have sitting with the exact same problem. Just stuck. Maybe a switch, safety switch? Also it started fine when I parked it. Thank you!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Both your tractors have a neutral safety switch which could be bad. On a synco shift it is located below the shift drum or could be by the right side battery box on the transmission It can be tested by bypassing the switch with a jumper wire. Be sure the tractor is in neutral before trying the jumper…it will start in gear. Could also be the push button. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I suggest to test batteries with a load tester. BinVa is correct on location of neutral start switches. 4010 NS switch is close to gearshift handle & 3020 is on RH side of trans case. Powershift trans has 2nd NS switch on clutch valve housing.


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

Bypass the starter solenoid and apply 12v power straight to the lug that goes into the starter motor. If the starter spins that would indicate that the solenoid is faulty and needs to be replaced.


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

Thank you! Do they have the safety switch if they’re old tractors? Both old, not sure the year tho.


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Both your tractors have a neutral safety switch which could be bad. On a synco shift it is located below the shift drum or could be by the right side battery box on the transmission It can be tested by bypassing the switch with a jumper wire. Be sure the tractor is in neutral before trying the jumper…it will start in gear. Could also be the push button. B.


Thank you!! I appreciate the response. Do you know if they have the safety switch if they’re old tractors?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

All JD 3020 tractors came from factory with a neutral start switch. Tractors equipped with Syncro-range trans had 1 SN switch & tractors equipped with Powershift trans had 2 NS switches


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> All JD 3020 tractors came from factory with a neutral start switch. Tractors equipped with Syncro-range trans had 1 SN switch & tractors equipped with Powershift trans had 2 NS switches


Thank you so much! I’ll definitely try that, really appreciate it. Side note: one of the wires that comes to the battery is a rope of sorts. It’s frayed a tad, I cleaned it really well but it’s by no means broken. Any idea if those are touchy, like should I replace that? Super limited budget, just trying my best to keep things running for the cows. Doing it kinda solo, figuring it out on my own so I really appreciate you taking the time to teach! 🤠


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

If your tractor came from factory with 12 volt elect system it is less troublesome than the tractors with 24 volt system.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

3020 especially needs clean wires to get full voltage to the starter. You could jump the neg battery terminal to ground with a good set of cables if questionable. And yes... the 4010 also has a neutral safety switch(or 2) synchro shift should be at the shift drum..check that the contact tab is depressing the switch. Also be sure the trigger wire from the start button is clean and not frayed. If you're comfortable with it..jump from battery to starter solenoid that will take all the switch wiring out of the equation. Are you still using 24v start?


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

mastrkee said:


> Bypass the starter solenoid and apply 12v power straight to the lug that goes into the starter motor. If the starter spins that would indicate that the solenoid is faulty and needs to be replaced.


How big of wire? I’m trying that next. Thank you!


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> 3020 especially needs clean wires to get full voltage to the starter. You could jump the neg battery terminal to ground with a good set of cables if questionable. And yes... the 4010 also has a neutral safety switch(or 2) synchro shift should be at the shift drum..check that the contact tab is depressing the switch. Also be sure the trigger wire from the start button is clean and not frayed. If you're comfortable with it..jump from battery to starter solenoid that will take all the switch wiring out of the equation. Are you still using 24v start?


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)




----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

Using two batteries.. I’m not sure about the /4v thing..


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

Does that wire look iffy? Thanks again


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

HayleyK said:


> How big of wire? I’m trying that next. Thank you!


I just tried that and got only spark. 


HayleyK said:


> How big of wire? I’m trying that next. Thank you!


Just tried that and only got a tiny spark. What does that mean? Thank you so much


----------



## HayleyK (7 mo ago)

HayleyK said:


> I just tried that and got only spark.
> 
> Just tried that and only got a tiny spark. What does that mean? Thank you so much


Well I had my neighbor come and pull it after I tried these things and popped the clutch and it started! Maybe froze up.. i don’t know! The starter button now makes a noise now that it’s running. Going to shut her down and see if it starts. Thanks so much everyone. Really appreciate your time and help! It’s now just clicking when we try to start it like it’s not getting enough power. Going to switch out that ground. 🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Braided ground cable looks fine. I would recommend disconnecting the cables from the battery posts and cleaning the grease off… lube grease is nonconducting and will cause voltage loss. Use brake clean or a gum cutter and get it all off. If you want to apply grease put it on the exterior only, after connecting the cable and fully tightening the terminal. Also the 2 white wires going to the OEM connector should be connected to the neutral safety switch..follow them to locate and check the NS switch. B


----------



## mastrkee (May 8, 2017)

HayleyK said:


> How big of wire? I’m trying that next. Thank you!
> [/





HayleyK said:


> How big of wire? I’m trying that next. Thank you!


I would use a jumper cable. If the starter spins the gears won’t engage so you won’t be starting the machine. However you need to take all precautions as if you were starting it. This will give you an idea of where the problem is, solenoid or starter.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

mastrkee said:


> I would use a jumper cable. If the starter spins the gears won’t engage so you won’t be starting the machine. However you need to take all precautions as if you were starting it. This will give you an idea of where the problem is, solenoid or starter.


Starter drive engaging or not engaging flywheel ring gear is totally dependent on where jumper wire is attached. 

If batteries has sufficient voltage with good battery connections one can jump from top post on starter solenoid to smaller terminal marked by an "S" & starter gear should engage engine flywheel ring gear & rotate engine crankshaft.

If one jumps to top post on starter housing then starter armature should rotate but starter gear won't engage flywheel ring gear.


----------

